# Need Help - Employment Visa Rejection



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello,

I need help to know what can I do to sort my rejected visa and get an approval to work in the UAE.

I'm Lebanese, 26 years old, Sunni, residing outside UAE and I got a job offer with an agency in Dubai Freezone. The agency applied for my Entry Permit and it was rejected for Security Prohibition from the Control Section. What are the steps to take to resolve this problem and receive security clearance as I am very eager to join the agency and start my life in Dubai.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Easy answer? Give up.

Long and involved answer, appeal it, go through all the processes and then still get it rejected.

Sorry, but with all the stuff going down in Syria and the refugees in Lebanon, I'd be amazed if the decision is over-turned.


----------



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

But all my friends from Lebanon are getting their entry permits and IDs.. I don't know why my case is different.


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

The expensive option would be to get a local lawyer to find out what exactly the problem is. Lawyers are known to be able to go where no mortal can go in these parts. Useful in situations like this, they'll probably charge an arm and a leg, but when your options are limited, well...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Family name/heritage is the usual one.

As i said, appeal it.


----------



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

Do you happen to know of a good local lawyer? and if so can you please share with me the contacts?


----------



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Family name/heritage is the usual one.
> 
> As i said, appeal it.


Where do I appeal it? what are the documents that I should provide? Please advise.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Why don't you ask your PRO at your new potential employer.


----------



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

They're going to Immigration tomorrow to see if there is anything to be done. But I am here asking for additional advice just to be prepared and well informed of the matter.


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

edoughan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need help to know what can I do to sort my rejected visa and get an approval to work in the UAE.
> 
> ...


Did that get resolved? I am curious how if it was.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Timeport said:


> Did that get resolved? I am curious how if it was.


They last logged into this site on 3rd July last year - so suspect they never resolved their issue and gave up.


----------



## ahmedlovemaria (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello,

I need help to know what can I do to sort my rejected visa and get an approval to work in the UAE. I came here holding a tourist visa sponsored by the company of my cousin, and i have an offer and company applyed for my visa 3 times and all rejected also we tryed in dubai but they give me rejected also, I try to exit in other country but when i'm in the airport they dont allowed me to go even i have a 2 way ticket and a hotel booking to Georgia they said that its not allowed I am a Palistinian. also I have over stay her for 1month.


----------

